# Hello from Dallas



## ShadyGrove821 (Aug 10, 2009)

My name is Bob Umphress, and I am Past Master of Dallas Lodge #760.
I have the honor of serving this year as DDGM of Masonic District 14-A.

My grandfather and great-grandfather both wore the Master's hat in Shady Grove Lodge #821 (demised) in Hood County, Texas.

The forum moderators are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## owls84 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you Brother and welcome to the Forum. Look forward to having your input on the topics of your choice. Feel free to jump right in. Lodge is OPEN.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## RJS (Aug 10, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums my Brother. If you have any questions please feel free to ask me or any of the Moderators.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums!!


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## rhitland (Aug 10, 2009)

Glad to have you Right Worshipful!


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome my brother!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the boards. This is an intresting place to visit, and take part in the discussions.


----------

